# P/N for trunk wire harness for backup cam



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a '14 cruze that I added a MyLink to. My harness from radio to the body has all the camera wires in it but I need to swap out the wire harness trunk side so I can plug and play my camera. 
Anyone who has a OEM MyLink with backup Cam can you please tell me the part number for the wire harness trunk side?
It's on the Drivers Side Wall just behind the carpet.







Is the correct one P/N 94556229? Is that the entire harness from Body to everything on trunk lid?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thats the number I came up with and it should be everything needed from the body harness to the camera/lights/etc.


----------



## fArgo (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey man, does this part number was exactly what you search? I have same situation, want to plug in camera into factory socket


----------

